# Another one at home



## tropicbreeze (Dec 9, 2012)

Disturbed this little fella early this morning. He must have just turned in for the day after a night's hunting but picked the wrong spot. Under some empty bags in my shed that needed to be moved. Took him out for these shots and then put him back in the shed. Only about 40 cms long, looks to be a darker form of Ollie to what I usually get around here. Or is that just 'youth'?


----------



## No-two (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish I got water pythons in my shed. Very pretty, probably a recent hatchling.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice find there mate, that's a good looking snake


----------



## Sel (Dec 9, 2012)

Its not an Olive


----------



## Shotta (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice water python


----------



## Gruni (Dec 9, 2012)

Very pretty. Nice photos.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 9, 2012)

Yougot yourself a pretty little water python there. Lucky find!


----------



## tropicbreeze (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. I don't often get it right, but definitely got it wrong this time. Never let it enter my mind that there'd be Water Pythons on my place this time of year. It's as dry as ..... All the build up storms have been missing me. My swamp is still a dust bowl and my creek is no better. Never thought any of these would still be hanging around. Thanks for setting it straight. The evening after I'd disturbed it I found it wandering around again.





Saw another wanderer as well. Quite a long Night Tiger


----------



## dezie (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice night tiger!


----------



## Umbral (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice finds, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 11, 2012)

I would be so excited if i found stuff like this in my backyard.  cheers for sharing


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 12, 2012)

must be nice finding stuff in your yard thanks for sharing


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2012)

Waters have bright yellow (Qld) or orange (NT) bellies, Olives cream / white, Waters are also highly iridescent and Olives drab brown... thanks for posting, love and keep both of those species.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I think it's a matter of moving into their backyard rather than waiting for them to move into your own backyard.

And thanks JasonL for describing the difference.


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice pics. They are healthy looking snakes, your backyard must be a good little ecosystem for them. Who knows what you'll come accross next.


----------

